
Ask HN: Uber for ______ - will_brown
Thought this might be a fun thought experiment for HN.  Every so often I apply for what I think are interesting legal positions at interesting tech companies&#x2F;startups most recently was Uber.  As a result I began to play around with Uber for ____ ideas.  What are some of your Uber for ____ ideas.
======
thomasmeagher
Uber for mailboxes.

Product Hunt has a list of current Uber for X products past the idea stage:
[http://www.producthunt.com/e/uber-for-x](http://www.producthunt.com/e/uber-
for-x)

------
joeclark77
How about Uber for online dating? Single people with no plans on a Friday
night could click and get arranged for blind dates (maybe based on some
minimal filtering like age range). Restaurants with open tables could even be
included into the business model, and pay you to send dates to fill their
dining rooms.

------
darkstar999
Grocery shopping/delivery?

~~~
krrishd
[http://instacart.com](http://instacart.com) ;)

------
yousifa
Uber for private airplanes!

~~~
Guichard
[https://www.flytenow.com/](https://www.flytenow.com/)

------
MalcolmDiggs
Uber for Hookers!

~~~
joeclark77
Can't believe it took 5 hours after the OP for this one to show up.

